# water tank



## campervanjan (Sep 29, 2010)

just about to go on tour what do we steralised the water tank with as been stood for 2 mth


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

i use weak milton fluid,rinsed through well. but sure others will be along with other products. we dont drink from water tank anyway,washing and cleaning only from that. carry a seperate water bottle for drinking


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Personal choice to be honest. We've had the van 3 years & haven't sterilised it yet. I just flush water through the system then carry on as usual. I even drink out of the tap & use it to brush my teeth.

So far I haven't had any problems, that's not to say I won't but I'm happy carrying on like that. There will be others who come on & say you MUST sterilise every half hour etc etc. Just a different viewpoint that's all, not right or wrong.


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Steradent.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Tend to agree with you Alfa_Scud. We fill up from the campsite tap usually using their hose. I don't drink the water but I do clean my teeth with it :? :? :? I also use it to clean the dishes - confusing or what!

I regularly think of adding something to kill the bugs, but there are so many posts that say most things are harmful to the pipes that the notion passes quite quickly :wink: 

After 20 years of this procedure, I am still here and so far illness free. However, as we get older I might have to think about adding something.

Sue


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We just rinse ours through with water, water has chlorine in it so we presume that after one tank has gone through it is clean enough.

After all the water companies dont disinfect your domestic pipes at home


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

I use zappy61 tablets if you look for him hes a member on hereand they work a treat.Iused milton on my tank and got a nasty taste to the water after spoke to zappy61 and i purchased his tablets followed the instructions and all sorted no nasty taste anymore he has a blog page with all the info you could or woulc require.
Kev


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Agree with Alpha_Scud. We don't use steriliser in the tank. Just flush it through about once a year. We also use the water for drinking (mainly boiled but sometimes straight from tap (with Pastis added to kill the bugs ) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Denise


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Jezport said:


> We just rinse ours through with water, water has chlorine in it so we presume that after one tank has gone through it is clean enough.
> 
> After all the water companies dont disinfect your domestic pipes at home


Hi Jezport,

The reason water Company's don't disinfect your pipes at home is because the service pipe is not open to the atmosphere like the water tanks on M/h's and therefore open to infection. You can go for years without contracting infections but if you do they can be quite nasty. Why take the risk when its easy, simple and cheap to do but must be done properly. Water from the tap should contain a residual amount of chlorine of about 0.2mg/l but this will depend on how far you live from the dosing point and also the ambient temperature as the chlorine comes out of solution over time. So you could have between a trace and 0.2/3 mg/l. My regime for cleaning is based on the frequency of use, 1/2 weeks inactivity just flush with clean water, 3/6 clean with half strength (10mg/l) over six weeks and once a year full strength (20mg/l) contact time of minimum 1 hour maximum 2 (see blog).

Regards,

Graham


----------

